# Ready for the Easter Bunny ???



## sawhorseray (Apr 16, 2022)

*Years ago, a young Navy Pilot was injured while ejecting from his A-4 Skyhawk due to engine failure during a cat shot from the carrier, but due to the heroics of rescue helicopter crew and the ship's hospital staff, the only permanent injury was the loss of one ear. Since he wasn't physically impaired, he remained on flight status and eventually became an Admiral. However, during his career he was always sensitive about his appearance.


One day the Admiral was interviewing two Navy Master Chiefs and a Marine Sergeant Major for his personal staff.

The first Master Chief was a Surface Navy type, and it was a great interview. At the end of the interview the Admiral asked him, "Do you notice anything different about me?"

The Master Chief answered, "Why, yes, Admiral. I couldn't help but notice that you are
missing your starboard ear, so I don't know whether this impacts your hearing on that side." The Admiral got very angry at this lack of tact and threw him out of his office.

The next candidate, an Aviation Master Chief, when asked this same question, answered, "Well yes, Sir, you seem to be short one ear." The Admiral threw him out as well.

The third interview was with the Marine Sergeant Major. He was articulate, extremely sharp, and seemed to know more than the two Master Chiefs put together. The Admiral wanted this guy, but went ahead with the same question. "Do you notice anything different about me?"

To his surprise, the Sergeant Major said, "Yes Sir. You wear contact lenses."

The Admiral was impressed and thought to himself, what an incredibly tactful Marine. "And how would you know that?" the Admiral asked.
The Sergeant Major replied: "Well, sir, it's pretty hard to wear glasses with only one f*!#in' ear.
	

		
			
		

		
	






















































































































*


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 16, 2022)

. 
Happy Easter!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 16, 2022)

Great collection Ray !


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 16, 2022)

The one about '20,'21,'22 being written by King.....I think that is too close to the truth!
Jim


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 16, 2022)

If I catch a rabbit hiding eggs in my yard, I'm gonna smoke him on the rotisserie. 

Happy Easter!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs Ray.


----------

